
The Atir-Rosenzweig-Dunning Effect: When Experts Claim to Know the Unknowable - espeed
http://bigthink.com/neurobonkers/the-atir-rosenzweig-dunning-effect-when-experts-claim-to-know-the-unknowable
======
espeed
Here is a direct link to the new paper:

"When Knowledge Knows No Bounds: Self-Perceived Expertise Predicts Claims of
Impossible Knowledge" [http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/wp-content/uploads/When-
knowledg...](http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/wp-content/uploads/When-knowledge-
knows-no-bounds.pdf)

